# latex//tex lernen

## Treborius

hallo,

ich  würde gerne wissen, was wohl die schnellste möglichkeit ist, um mich in latex//tex einzuarbeiten

zur zeit benutze ich open office und den integrierten formeleditor, aber nun

sind meine gesamten dokumente fast nurnoch formeln   :Rolling Eyes: 

ich habs mal mit lyx probiert, kam aber nicht klar und bin wieder auf openoffice umgestiegen

wenn lyx das beste ist, dann muss ich wohl ein paar tage investieren, will ich aber eigentlich nicht

es geht speziell um mathematische formeln, und da bietet openoffice nicht alles an,

z.B. die vereinigung über eine menge von mengen (in latex bigcup) geht in openoffice garnicht

für tipps wäre ich dankbar

----------

## franzf

Das schnellste ist, sich mit den Basics auseinander zu setzen, und dann einfach damit arbeiten.

Hier ist ne gute Anlaufstelle.

Ich würde keinen grafischen Editor verwenden, sondern nen einfachen Texteditor mit Syntax-Highlighting für LaTeX - was so gut wie jeder Editor unter Linux packen sollte.

----------

## mv

Für die allerersten Schritte tut es als Editor vielleicht kile oder texmaker, aber für ernsthaftes Arbeiten - vor allem mit vielen mathematischen Formeln - ist als  Editor ist ganz klar Emacs mit auctex (wegen preview-latex) zu empfehlen: Die Einarbeitung in Emacs ist braucht zwar seine Zeit (länger als das Lernen von LaTeX), aber dann bekommst Du z.B. die Formeln auch im Editor als Formeln angezeigt (obwohl Du natürlich nur den TeX-Sourcecode bearbeitest). Sehr praktisch, das...

Für LaTeX selbst gilt: Einfach damit arbeiten. Es empfiehlt sich die Lektüre der PDF-Dokumente 

```
texdoc l2kurz

texdoc l2tabu
```

 Das Zweite solltest Du in jedem Fall durchlesen, da einige Bücher oder Anleitungen im Netz veraltet sind und noch Dinge aus l2tabu empfehlen...

Edit: Für mathematischen Formelsatz solltest Du Dich zudem mit dem amsmath-Paket vertraut machen, das inzwischen ein de-facto Standard ist:

```
texdoc amsldoc
```

----------

## Treborius

danke für die antworten, dann werde ich mich erstmal mit emacs auseinandersetzen,

und auf arbeit erstmal meine windows partions löschen und alles über wine laufen lassen   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Necoro

Emacs plus AucTex hatte ich auch einmal probiert. Es aber ganz schnell sein lassen: Zum einen komm ich mit Emacs nicht klar (auch wenn ich es auf Arbeit verwenden muss), und zum anderen finde ich dieses Preview-Feature eher verwirrend als sinnvoll. Den meisten Formeln kann man auch aus dem Tex-Satz ihr Aussehen ansehen, und für alle anderen hat man auf dem zweiten Bildschirm einfach das live aktualisierte PDF-Dokument angezeigt (jeder vernünftige PDF-Viewer updated die Anzeige wenn die PDF erneuert wurde).

Zugegeben ist Vim + Vim-Latex auch net so der Hammer: Das Paket ist manchmal eher hinderlich als sinnvoll.

----------

## mv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Zum einen komm ich mit Emacs nicht klar

 

Komme ich mit dem Original-Emacs auch nicht. Ich habe aber mal 1 Monat in Lernen von Elisp und Schreiben einer geeigneten .emacs (+andere .el Files) investiert, damit Emacs sich meinen Gewohnheiten/Tastaturintuitionen anpasst und nicht umgekehrt. Das geht halt mit praktisch keinem anderen Editor (zumindest nicht systemübergreifend).

 *Quote:*   

> und zum anderen finde ich dieses Preview-Feature eher verwirrend als sinnvoll.

 

Schon alleine das Handhaben von Indices ist sinnvoll (da lässt Preview noch gar kein TeX laufen). Ansonsten kommt es sehr darauf an, welche Art von Mathematik man macht und welche Erfahrung mit TeX man hat:

 *Quote:*   

> Den meisten Formeln kann man auch aus dem Tex-Satz ihr Aussehen ansehen

 

Mit etwas TeX-Erfahrung gilt das für Formeln von max. zwei Zeilen, für Neulinge vermutlich nur für deutlich einfachere Formeln. Also beispielsweise schon nicht mehr für Matrizen, vor allem wenn diese in viele Blöcke unterteilt werden müssen. Und ich vermute, dass man als TeX-Neuling auch schon mit zweizeiligen Formeln so seine Probleme hat.

Was außerdem sonst nur Umgebungen wie texmaker oder kile bieten: Kompilieren im Hintergrund, Springen an die fehlerhafte Stelle mit ausführlicher Problembeschreibung auf Wunsch, Springen zu bearbeiteten Stelle im DVI-File, "Inverse Suche" (Klick im DVI-Previewer springt an den enstprechenden Quelltext), Suchen in der bib-Datenbank.

Klar, das muss zum Teil erst konfiguriert werden (zumindest war es früher so, vielleicht geht inzwischen mehr "out of the box"), aber all diese Dinge vereinfachen das Arbeiten schon enorm.

----------

## mrsteven

Wenn du keine feste und verbindliche Vorlage hast, dann empfehle ich dir, dass du dir Lyx nochmal anschaust. Seit ich damit meine Abschlussarbeit (140 Seiten) geschrieben habe, möchte ich eigentlich nichts anderes mehr nehmen. Der Formeleditor von Lyx lässt sich übrigens auch recht bequem per Tastatur bedienen (Tipp: Zum Lernen der Tastaturbelegungen die Datei /usr/share/lyx/bind/math.bind ausdrucken und neben den Rechner legen).  :Wink: 

----------

